
Display and Probe a J Sentence Graphically - paliilap
https://code.jsoftware.com/wiki/Vocabulary/Dissect
======
empath75
This is neat and given how concise j code is, I wonder if it would be possible
to just code in a gui like this directly.

~~~
mncharity
(Screen-comparable resolution) XR relaxes the tight constraints of screen
real-estate, and enriches representation with 3D. And encourages richer human
interface devices. All reducing visualization cost and increasing payoff.

Beyond J, similar visualizations help with "just what is happening here?!?"
issues with macros, multiple dispatch, inline caching and code, optimization,
collaborative compilation, and so on.

Javascript has a trend towards fully-deterministic checked styles, supporting
the dream of ASTs being the canonical representation, and making it easier to
do representational editing.

When onboarding someone to a program in a J-like language, eyeball
abstractions (phrases and patterns repeatedly used, but not named) will get
described. What if an IDE can capture those, without compromising the clarity
of code brevity?

> I wonder if it would be possible to just code in a gui like this directly.

So I hope and expect to see much more of this in the years ahead. Yay.

